# Looking for help.🙏🏻



## Drake72 (Dec 18, 2021)

I have a 2016 1.4 L model.
I’m getting a P228C code, it’s telling me that Fuel pressure regulator 1 control performance- low pressure. No one can tell me what this fuel pressure regulator is, or where it is. 
The car goes into limp mode, clear the code and it comes right back, right now she is totally undriveable. Looking for some insight, if someone could tell me what and where this part is. 
Thanks..


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Drake72 said:


> I have a 2016 1.4 L model.
> I’m getting a P228C code, it’s telling me that Fuel pressure regulator 1 control performance- low pressure. No one can tell me what this fuel pressure regulator is, or where it is.
> The car goes into limp mode, clear the code and it comes right back, right now she is totally undriveable. Looking for some insight, if someone could tell me what and where this part is.
> Thanks..


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.

You will get more help if you put in the title what you are looking for. Is your 2016 a limited or premiere? Different body styles to start.


*P228C*
Causes for this code may include: 

Engine not timed correctly 
Low engine oil pressure 
Faulty fuel pressure sensor 
Defective fuel pressure regulator 
Shorted or open wiring and/or connectors in the fuel pressure regulator control circuit 
Bad PCM or a 
PCM programming error
Read more at: P228C Fuel Pressure Regulator 1 Exceeded Control Limits - Pressure Too Low

This may help:


----------



## Drake72 (Dec 18, 2021)

Thank you,
Yes my Cruze is a L model.
I have already ordered a new fuel pump, low pressure sensor, purge Tank sensor. Also will be ordering a fuel rail pressure sensor. There is one more sensor that is on the fuel line on top of the gas tank.. looking to order that one as well, having a hard tI’ve finding it. Acdelco part # 13474749. Basically all of my sensors will be replaced. It’s a bit over kill but don’t want to have to drop the fuel tank again..! 😂🤣


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Drake72 said:


> Thank you,
> Yes my Cruze is a L model.
> I have already ordered a new fuel pump, low pressure sensor, purge Tank sensor. Also will be ordering a fuel rail pressure sensor. There is one more sensor that is on the fuel line on top of the gas tank.. looking to order that one as well, having a hard tI’ve finding it. Acdelco part # 13474749. Basically all of my sensors will be replaced. It’s a bit over kill but don’t want to have to drop the fuel tank again..! 😂🤣


Is L the trim level? Or are you saying it is a Limited?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm guessing L is his trim.

And I think the fuel pressure regulator is part of the pump these days. IIRC.


----------



## Drake72 (Dec 18, 2021)

Sorry,
Yes the trim level is an L
It’s the base model.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Drake72 said:


> Sorry,
> Yes the trim level is an L
> It’s the base model.


With all these questions asked, I still cannot verifiably say what generation Cruze you have. Does it look like picture one or two?


----------



## Drake72 (Dec 18, 2021)

Picture #2 it’s the 2nd gen, Cruze.


----------

